# w8 conversion



## vRsicks (Oct 31, 2001)

I'M LOOKING FOR INFO ON PUTTING A W8 FROM A PASSAT INTO MY PROJECT A3 JETTA...


----------



## jessemthompson (Sep 15, 2003)

lol


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: w8 conversion (vRsicks)*

Lol, the engine is worth more than the car.


----------



## WasserTuner (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (Eric D)*

Just FYI there is a guy/company that has posted a W8 with complete 4motion setup for $6500 on ebay several times not sure if he ever actually sold it... keep your eye out there for a complete setup..anything is possible if your serious.


----------



## 18A3 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (WasserTuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WasserTuner* »_Just FYI there is a guy/company that has posted a W8 with complete 4motion setup for $6500 on ebay several times not sure if he ever actually sold it... keep your eye out there for a complete setup..anything is possible if your serious. 

*Here you go.....* _Looks as though it is getting cheaper by the week!_ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...33615


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (18A3)*

why not put a northstar v8 in, probably makes more power


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (vRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vRsicks* »_I'M LOOKING FOR INFO ON PUTTING A W8 FROM A PASSAT INTO MY PROJECT A3 JETTA...
















dude, do you even know how to weld?
Truth be told, if it were gonna happen, you'd already know in your head how you're gonna do it. You'd just need to gather your raw materials and go to town.
It's incredibly tight to put a mk4 24v V6 into a mk3. What makes you think you can squeeze a W8 in there? Get outta here. Come back when you're done.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (punkassjim)*

It can work. i've seen people drop V8ts into Bugs which has a LOT less space than a A3 Jetta
EDIT: I KNOW someone who dropped a V8 into a bug











_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 10:08 PM 12-31-2003_


----------



## BigGreenA2 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (the_mad_rabbit)*



the_mad_rabbit said:


> It can work. i've seen people drop V8ts into Bugs which has a LOT less space than a A3 Jetta
> EDIT: I KNOW someone who dropped a V8 into a bug
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 16vDeadSailor (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (BigGreenA2)*

and in the front


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (16vDeadSailor)*

Why not just get a chevy V8







alot cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (Slow1.8)*

plenty of room for that in a vw engine bay








however dont even thing about mounting it transversely and bolting a 020 on it


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (JNXtheband)*

do it and post pics!!!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (Benbuilt4u)*

i would like to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (bdcoombs)*

mount it mid engine,rwd.mark my words,someone will do this!!!


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (vwtuninggruppe)*

yeah man ! i'd love to see that swap done ! if you start it , keep us posted !


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (VdubFeind)*


_Quote »_97 Jetta W8 (iN tHe WeRx muuuhahahaha... CaN iT bE dOnE? TuNe In FoR mOrE dEtAiLs...) !

Yeah f*ckin right...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: w8 conversion (Slow1.8)*

anything is possible with plenty of money, good luck


----------



## CTVeeDubJetta (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (8716vrocco)*

do this, chuck the W8 in the back, put the tranny in the back and just run the linkage to the front for shifting purposes.
you would have a W8 rear engine, rear wheels drive jetta, pretty sweet, but you would have to seriuosly renforce the rear to a) hold the egine and b) not tear apart from to thorque. In addition a substantial amount of custom supension work would be needed.
Pricey, but original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: w8 conversion (CTVeeDubJetta)*

the W8 motor is physically shorter than a VR6 is. As for fitting east/west, you got your work cut out for you.
Not like this guy is gonna make it happen.....


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (splitmeister)*

I seem to remember some time ago, spy pictures of an early MKIV Jetta that was being tested with the W8 as an M3 fighter. Anything is possible, but that motor would look sweet in my 4000 quattro.


----------



## ineedacaddy (May 10, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (i81b4u)*

ill drop one in my rabbit and tell you how it works


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (ineedacaddy)*


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (Slow1.8)*









I had other articles on this Jetta with actual photo's but this was all I could find.
I'm interested in knowing if this was a transverse install, or as VW tries to disguise test mules with older body styles, was this just a cover for testing future Passat W8 driveline. It doesn't seem likely that the Jetta W8 was a test mule for the Passat W8 because this was back in 99, and MKIV's were spanking new.
So as you see, it appears the W8 has been installed transverse before, and I'm sure it could be done again, anything's possible with time, money, and understanding.


----------



## 89Rallye (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (i81b4u)*

Had to show you guys this since its close to this subject, I bet its been shown on here before and I think the guy who owns the car is on here too
anyway,
Its not a W8 but an early Audi V8. 
























In the back of a Mk2 Polo


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (89Rallye)*

Thats just Awesome!


----------



## aaronthevwfreak (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (BUNNYLOVE)*

Not that I feel that this W8 project is going to get off the ground anytime soon here ... But, take a look at this as some inspiration. This fellow in Saskatchewan Canada (read, almost as middle of nowhere as North Dakota







), loves to do outlandish things (most of them are cool, but if they pay, he does it). Check out his page further at http://www.cwstuning.com


----------



## vRsicks (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: w8 conversion (Slow1.8)*

just wanted to let u guys know, to answer a few questions i have a full shop and i am a certified welder and have all metal fabricating machines, and i just got all the parts togethr so i will be starting soon.


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (Slow1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow1.8* »_Why not just get a chevy V8







alot cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WHOOO DANGY!!! 








please note that chevy v8s are NOT cool in VWs


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: w8 conversion (87turbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87turbogti* »_
please note that chevy v8s are NOT cool in VWs 

who says?
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...t.mov
if someone would help me out with a getting a W8 I would give it a try......


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (2008cc)*






















wow that is CRAZY...


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_who says?

they're big, heavy, inefficiant, and low technology. exactly the opposite of vw's philosophy.


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_they're big, heavy, inefficiant, and low technology. exactly the opposite of vw's philosophy.

but as a vw duber if someone took the time to install a v8 in a vw Id say good job because its a hell of a job to do ....


----------



## 86mk1 (Jan 14, 2003)

well after seeing twin vr6's in mk1's why not the w8, good luck


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (276ways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *276ways* »_but as a vw duber if someone took the time to install a v8 in a vw Id say good job because its a hell of a job to do ....

true, it wouldn't be an easy fab job, but if it was done well i'd say job well done. but really, with all the other options you have if you're going that far with it, why a boat anchor? i'd do a cosworth turbo motor or something in it, ya know?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: w8 conversion (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Lol, the engine is worth more than the car.









hey you shut up


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_
they're big, heavy, inefficiant, and low technology. exactly the opposite of vw's philosophy.

Outside of torque on tap, the Audi V8 you see on page 1 (although I don't have the #'s in front of me) is said to be lighter than the 5 cylinders, something like 100lbs lighter, and for what reason would a V8 be deemed inefficient?


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: w8 conversion (vRsicks)*

If I were to do this conversion, I would mount the engine longitudinally. The W8 is short and wide - ideal for lengthwise mounting, but not correct at all for transverse. You could use the front subframe from a B4 Audi 90. With some minor mods to the trans mount brackets, that subframe would hold the drivetrain. The front mounts could also be adapted from the B4 V6 90 since they are attached to the frame rails. You'd have to position them where they need to be in a Mk3, and make custom brackets. The central tunnel would have to be extensively modified so it would be wide enough for the Audi quattro transmission you'd need. Then you could run the quattro driveshaft to a Quantum Syncro rear suspension assembly. This would bolt up to a Mk 3 with minor modifications and an additional crossbar. Back up front, you'd have to figure out some way of connecting the Jetta struts to the ball joints on the Audi control arms. Incidentally, Audi widened the track on the B chassis over the years by extenting the ball joint further and further out on the control arms, so with some work, you could even get a front track that matches the Jetta bodywork and rear suspension. I didn't mention the actual front subframe mounts, but there are four of them, and you'd have to figure out a way to reinforce the floor of the car for the rear mounts, and you'd have to build mount brackets on the frame rails for the front ones. As far as the engine goes, I think a W8 hooked up to an Audi 01E or 01A transmission would be the best bet. The bellhousing on either of these has the right bolt pattern for the W.
Good luck!


----------



## myk640 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
who says?


That thing is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_Outside of torque on tap, the Audi V8 you see on page 1 (although I don't have the #'s in front of me) is said to be lighter than the 5 cylinders, something like 100lbs lighter, and for what reason would a V8 be deemed inefficient? 

i meant american pushrod v8's


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_
they're big, heavy, inefficiant, and low technology. exactly the opposite of vw's philosophy.

your stupid.
vw's are lower tech than korean cars!
the ALWAYS make the least power in thier respective classes, and perform the worst.
how about a honda v8


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_i meant american pushrod v8's

That's just ignorant.
The aluminum Chevy GenIII LS1 is smaller, lighter, less expensive to modify, and makes more power than the W8.
As for VWAG being all about high tech, how high tech is the stock 8V 2.0?


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_your stupid.

up yours. did you even read the whole post? i wasn't even talking about vws. i'm so stupid, i can even spell correctly.
as for the aluminum ls1, that's an exception. although, it is still a pushrod engine which is inherently inefficiant. comparing the ls1 to vw's w8 is like comparing apples and oranges. ls1: 5.7 liters, 61hp/liter. w8: 4.0 liters, 67hp/liter.


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_true, it wouldn't be an easy fab job, but if it was done well i'd say job well done. but really, with all the other options you have if you're going that far with it, why a boat anchor? i'd do a cosworth turbo motor or something in it, ya know?
 
I AGREE HERE IN THE STATES DISPLACEMENT IS STILL KING RATHER THAN USING TECHNOLOGY . A MODDED 1.8T WILL NET MORE POWER THAN A STOCK V8 AND RETAINS VEHICLE BALANCE .


----------



## 90turboG60 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (89Rallye)*

the w8 would be bad ass, but a 4.2 Audi V8 in the back of a golf, thats ****ing brilliant. BI-TURBO IT! Then send a bunch of pics to VAG.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_
as for the aluminum ls1, that's an exception. although, it is still a pushrod engine which is inherently inefficiant. comparing the ls1 to vw's w8 is like comparing apples and oranges. ls1: 5.7 liters, 61hp/liter. w8: 4.0 liters, 67hp/liter.

HP/L isn't everything. You also need to factor a MUCH larger aftermarket for the LS1. The Z06 'Vette already has 400HP (70HP/L), how much $ would it cost to boost a W8 to 400HP? Would it be anywhere near as reliable?
If you spent an equal amount of $ on the LS1 how much power would it make? 600HP? 650HP?
The W8 was a neat piece of technology, but it looks like it will be a dead end.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: w8 conversion (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
how much $ would it cost to boost a W8 to 400HP? Would it be anywhere near as reliable?
The W8 was a neat piece of technology, but it looks like it will be a dead end.

Right, I'm a big fan of the W8, but the aluminum block's cylinder's aren't sleeved, they're plasma coated, which makes rebuilds, and boring for displacement even tougher/more expensive than the "cro-magnon" conventional engine block. 
Technology does have it's usefull limit in "the Peoples Car", for most "peoples" budgets anyway.
I used to get Hot Rod magazine along with my usual VW mags, and from reading HR, I can say that the venerable chevy small block has had as much attention to wringing horses out of it as any motor. From 4-Valve/cyl pushrod heads, to the incredible carb tuning they can do, it basically boils down to what you want to put your energy into. And for the life of me I can't remember what the reason is GM finds pushrod motors so desireable, they have OHC motors, but keep the Big V8's pushrod.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_ And for the life of me I can't remember what the reason is GM finds pushrod motors so desireable, they have OHC motors, but keep the Big V8's pushrod.









I think the biggest reason is how compact they are in comparison to a SOHC or DOHC engine of the same displacement. I mean, have you seen the difference in size between a 302 Ford and a 4.6 OHC Ford engine? Look at this:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (89Rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89Rallye* »_Had to show you guys this since its close to this subject, I bet its been shown on here before and I think the guy who owns the car is on here too
anyway,
Its not a W8 but an early Audi V8. 
























In the back of a Mk2 Polo

















That would be me then!








not been in the Hybrid swap forum before! Feels like home!








Just don't ask me if it's done yet!!!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (87turbogti)*

You have apparently not seen 2008cc's Beetle then, have you?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: w8 conversion (vRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vRsicks* »_just wanted to let u guys know, to answer a few questions i have a full shop and i am a certified welder and have all metal fabricating machines, and i just got all the parts togethr so i will be starting soon.

OK, we'll be here. 
Send pix with your progress.

TBerk


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: w8 conversion (punkassjim)*

Your a nice guy.


----------

